# Stanley Kubrick Films?



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

What is your favourite Stanley Kubrick film? 

Mine is The Shining 

For those of you who arent familiar with Mr. Kubrick (or havent seen many of his films) Here is a list for ya 

Fear and Desire
Killers Kiss
The Killing
Paths of Glory
Spartacus
Lolita
Dr. Strangelove
2001: A Space Odyssey
A Clockwork Orange
Barry Lyndon
The Shining
Full Metal Jacket
Eyes Wide Shut


I love the shining so much I got the original 1981 release on VHS and its georgeous!!!!!!!


The only other movie I have seen from the list is LOLITA and to me it wasnt that good.... Kinda hard to follow and all...... (Didnt understand it really (I didnt realise that was HIS FILM!!))


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Paths Of Glory.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

yosoyellobo said:


> Paths Of Glory.


Likewise.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dude, you _shoud_ have made this a poll!

Without question, my vote goes to "2001: A Space Odyssey", probably
the most profound and epic sci-fi (not syfy) film ever to light up a screen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I like both 2001 and Dr. Strangelove, but not sure if I can pick between them. Of course I like them for different reasons.

Based on the first act, I also like Full Metal Jacket, though I didn't like the second part as much.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't pick a favorite, they are all great. I quote something from one of his movies nearly every day.

Kubrick was the greatest.


You also forgot one movie, some don't count , AI: Artificial Intelligence. He started it, just unfortunately died making it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> I like both 2001 and Dr. Strangelove, but not sure if I can pick between them. Of course I like them for different reasons.
> 
> ...


After "2001", "Dr. Strangelove" would be my second choice -- speaking of strange, isn't it also strange
that you and I should both like the same movies. Hmmm, perhaps we share some DNA, or our brains
might be tuned to the same rays from deep space out beyond Pluto. Who knows... :shrug:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

2001 a space odyssey


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I like both 2001 and Dr. Strangelove, but not sure if I can pick between them. Of course I like them for different reasons.


I'd put A Clockwork Orange in as a three way tie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I've actually never seen that one, other than the milk scene.

I think it would be 2001 for me if I had to choose one. It is one of the few scifi movies that almost gets everything right scientifically (we can't blame him or Arthur C. Clarke on being way off on where we'd be in 2001 with space travel.)


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd go with Dr. Strangelove or How I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb, to use the full title, with 2001: A Space Odyssey a close second and A Clockwork Orange a close third. Not quite a 3-way tie, but perhaps a photo finish.


----------



## RobLee (Dec 17, 2018)

I saw The Shining in a "walk-in" theater when it first came out, so that one will always stick with me, but the story and the work that went into authenticating Barry Lyndon makes it an extraordinary film achievement. He was the last of the untouchable directors and his work proves that art beats popularity hands down. He was a photographer first and there will never be another one like him.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket

And the others mentioned here as well.


----------

